# Ready for a climb-it change? Come to New Orleans.



## Urban Canopy (Apr 13, 2022)

https://www.urbancanopyarborists.com/hiring

Urban Canopy seeks a Lead Climber to perform arboricultural work *in the New Orleans area*. The ideal candidate will have a safety-first mentality, a healthy respect for nature, and a knowledge of trees and the sociological importance they play in an urban ecosystem.

The strength of Urban Canopy is the result of each crew member’s daily practice of our core values:

Safety
Trust
Teamwork
Accountability
Analytical Thinking
Consistent Behavior
Tenacity
Strong and Courteous Communication
Send your resume through https://www.urbancanopyarborists.com/hiring

The tree-care industry is dangerous. Safety is always our highest value. Through education, training, dialogue, and safe practices, Urban Canopy manages and mitigates risk, with a vision of building on our culture of safety.

*Essential Functions:*

Works on even, uneven, and rough terrain.
Drives, operates, loads, unloads, and secures vehicles and trailers.
Reviews and assesses weather forecasts and conditions in order to brief the crew and schedule work, thus ensuring safe working conditions.
Mitigates, manages, and endures exposure to varying climatic and environmental conditions, which include extreme heat and cold, dry air, humidity, rain, ice and snow, irritating plants, biting and stinging insects, dust, etc.
Assists Foreman with organizing, supervising, and coaching crew in the safe and efficient performance of scheduled work.
Assists Foreman with assignment of work for individual crew members and assists with directing crew in the performance of work according to industry-accepted best management practices. Demonstrates flexibility by adjusting to field requirements and taking independent action without close supervision.
Recognizes, identifies, and mitigates hazardous conditions, by alerting, educating, and safeguarding the crew, client, and public.
Performs site-safety assessments and mitigates potential hazards to life and property. Identifies, assesses, initiates, and performs appropriate response In emergencies. Expedites the return of systems and services when affected by the performance of work.
Obtains verbal and/or written permission from property owners to apply herbicides, trim, and/or remove trees.
Coordinates site access with customer or property owner, advises of possible site-use interruption, and outlines scope of work. Secures verbal and/or written Temporary Right of Access from adjacent property owners as needed.
Remediates, mitigates, and manages obstructions on each work site, which may include vehicles, plants, planters, artwork, furniture, etc.
Initiates and maintains positive customer and public relations through effective communication, performance of scope of work, and the demonstration and enforcement of crew behavior consistent with the core values of Urban Canopy.
Drafts, amends, receives, interprets, clarifies, communicates, and completes work orders.
Ensures that all safety briefs, meetings, practices, and training are adhered to by the crew.
Uses cost-benefit analysis (cost vs. risk vs. time) in the performance of job scope, which includes the effective use of industry-accepted means and methods, labor, and equipment operation, to ensure the individual’s safety as well as the safety of the crew, public, and site.
Maintains accurate records, ensures accurate timesheet submissions by the crew, and consistently provides reports on the performance of the crew. Furnishes leadership team with reports of orders completed, units of work completed, crew time and distribution, etc.
Relays hand-signals, directs traffic, drives, and operates trucks and equipment as assigned. Maintains a clean and orderly work area.
Safeguards the crew, client, and public from hazards in and around the work area. Cooperates with first responders, public servants, the client, and public when blocking streets and driveways. Uses road-traffic control systems to ensure site safety. Agrees to perform tree- and aerial-lift rescues as outlined through standard of training. Follows and enforces safe-work practices, rules, and company policies.
Inspects and services gasoline, diesel, electric, air-powered, and hand tools and equipment. Identifies, tags, and removes unsafe equipment from use by crew.
Inspects and services all climbing and rigging equipment. Identifies, tags, and removes unsafe equipment from use by crew.
Assumes responsibility for truck inspections, proper working conditions, as well as necessary repairs to tools, trucks, and other work equipment. Requests major repairs or replacements when required. Maintains clean and orderly work vehicles.
Demonstrates, endorses, and reinforces positive command-and-response communication among the crew.
Works around hazardous equipment and close to energized power lines.
Practices and enforces safe-work practices, as training, experience, judgment, company policy, and the American National Standards Institute (ANSI) Z133.1 and Occupational Safety and Health Act (OSHA) dictate. Conducts safety training in accordance with company policies, procedures, and industry-accepted best-management practices.
Uses Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) when working with, near, or around power equipment or hazardous environmental conditions, unless otherwise stated by ANSI Z133.1 or OSHA.
Prunes and removes trees while working from the ground, using saws and/or pruners. Prunes and removes trees by climbing with the aid of a ladder, saddle, climbing line, aerial lift, or crane, using saws and pruners. Drops branch and trunk sections to predetermined drop zones. Rigs and lowers branch and trunk sections, to the ground, using ropes, mechanical devices and systems.
Fells trees, limbs, or trimmed trunks and processes them into manageable pieces, using appropriate tools and equipment.
Removes and eradicates tree stumps, by hand or machine, using digging implements, stump-grinding equipment, and other mechanical means.
Loads and unloads trucks with logs, limbs, stumps, brush, and debris. Feeds logs, limbs, brush, and debris into wood chippers.
Eradicates trees, plants, and stumps through the application of hand applied or sprayed herbicides.
Coordinates and may repair minor damage caused by arboricultural work, which may include damage to lawns, fences, and walks.
Trains new employees on proper procedures.
Completes feedback loop by bringing complicated situations to Senior Foreman’s attention for proper handling.
Performs other related duties as required or assigned.

*Minimum Requirements:*

Minimum of three years experience working on tree trimming or clearing crews and/or has successfully completed applicable performance reviews.
Excellent leadership and communication skills. Capable of multitasking and managing stressful situations.
Ability to communicate professionally, both verbally and in writing, with the client, crew, and general public.
Basic knowledge of trees, including identification, growth habits, and correct arboricultural techniques for the trimming, pruning, repairing, maintaining, and removing, as applies to working close to energized conductors.
Understands and applies the standards and practices of the American National Standard for Arboricultural Operations – Safety Requirements (ANSI Z133.1-2017).
Demonstrates Electrical Hazard Awareness (EHAP), and possesses a basic knowledge and understanding of electrical circuits and appropriate electrical-hazard mitigation requirements.
Practices and enforces the proper use of PPE, and on-the-job safety practices.
Capable of entering and exiting a vehicle numerous times per day, while maintaining situational awareness and safety.
Capable of withstanding exposure to all kinds of weather while completing work, such as rain, heat, sun, cold, snow.
Strong communication skills, including writing, reading, conveying, and comprehending written and verbal job instructions and information.
Must practice conflict resolution and de-escalation techniques.
Capable of communicating with others, while representing Urban Canopy in a professional manner.
Capable of lifting and moving up to 50 pounds infrequently and up to 30 pounds frequently.
Available and willing to work long hours and overtime during emergencies (including holidays, weekends, storm work) and will be subject to call-out work.
Capable of operating and servicing all required tools and equipment, as specified by the manufacturer.
Capable of passing a pre-employment drug test.
Cell phone with reliable service.
Clean driving record.
Reliable transportation.
Valid Class E driver’s license.
Must maintain current First Aid and CPR certifications.
Must maintain a current Louisiana State Arborist license.
Must maintain a current Turf and Ornamental herbicide applicator or operator’s certification and license as required by Urban Canopy and local, state, and federal law.

Urban Canopy provides employment opportunities to all employees and applicants for employment and prohibits discrimination and harassment of any type without regard to race, color, religion, age, sex, national origin, disability status, genetics, protected veteran status, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, or any other characteristic protected by federal, state or local laws.

If you Get It,
If you Want It,
If you are Capable,
Then come grow with Urban Canopy!
Send your resume through https://www.urbancanopyarborists.com/hiring


----------

